# Dutch Superstud



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

This is the biggest Dutch from my self outcross experiments, and he is maaaassive! Well, for a Dutch at least!  He just scrapes nine inches long, but as he refused to stand nicely for the photo it's hard to tell. Lovely high saddle as well. He has pretty poor cheeks, but that doesn't matter so much for breeding.



















And yes, that is an original Smurfs ruler made in 1979! :lol:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

he is pretty impressive


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------

